# Backup von Bildern - Aber wie?



## finnex (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe schon seit ein paar Jahren eine EOS 350d und nur wird meine Festplatte so langsam voll (Seagate 250 GB mit Sata). Da ich leider keine Bilder löschen will wollte ich euch mal fragen wie ihr ihr das so macht mit Backup und speichern der Bilder. Auserdem habe ich auch noch die Sorge, dass meine Festplatte einmal den Geist aufgibt und alle meine Bilder futsch sind... Was macht ihr dagegen? 

Danke für eure Antworten.

Mfg finnex


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hab dafür eine zusätzlich extrene 40GB Festplatte von Seagate.
2,5 Zoll Benötigt keine zusätzliche Stromversorgung.

Ich würde da einer einzelnen Festplatte nicht vertrauen.


----------



## darkframe (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich verteile meine Originale immer auf zwei externe Festplatten und brenne jeweils auch noch eine DVD. Da sollte insgesamt gesehen eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen können. Es ist ja doch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass zwei Platten und eine DVD alle gleichzeitig kaputt gehen. Ist zwar sicher nicht die kostengünstigste Möglichkeit, aber das ist nunmal der Fluch der digitalen Technik.


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2008)

*Humpf* Also irgendwie scheint es so, dass Du diese 250GB-Festplatte einfach als Datengrab benutzt und Dir eine weitere kaufst, denn außer Unmengen Bluray oder DVDs brennen oder DLT fällt mir nix ein und diese Punkte sind definitiv teurer als ne neue Festplatte zu kaufen..

Natürlich benötigst Du kein Gehäuse, sondern nimmst nur die alte raus und packst eine Neue rein. Kostenpunkt 250GB etwa 50Euro

mfg chmee


----------



## finnex (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich werde einfach eine neue Festplatte kaufen und dort die Bilder draufladen und diese dann in meinem Schrank verstauen. Ist glaube ich die Beste/Billigste lösung.

Mfg finnex


----------

